# Drywall to Backer Board Joint



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Drywall mud should work fine, it's going to get covered with tile and it's high enought to not matter. And it's easer to sand drywall compound.


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Joe,

Do i need to worry about the drywall mu cracking due to contraction and expansion issues? I was told to caulk using a latex with silicone caulk to all corner joints within the shower. Any knowledge on that?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's right, any place it meets at an angle or is close to a differant material, caulk it.
Such as where the tile meets the ceiling, top of tub, base of tub.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You don't need to use anything at that joint because you're going to tile right up the edge, and then you're going to caulk the crack/joint that's left with an acrylic caulk that matches your grout (sanded caulk if your grout is sanded).


----------

